# Burr Oak 6-Pound Big Bass Caught Tonight...



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here are some pics of what me and ragetail got into tonight. They hit (today) near the weed edges/stumps/laydowns in less than 10-feet of water. They didn't want my Baby Minus-1, or the spinner, or the Bomber Model 4-A today. They wanted something else.

The big one weighed in at 6-pounds!!! I am 40% toward my goal for this year already. I'm pumped as hell!!!


----------



## whsseminole12 (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats JignPig !! Nice bass !!!


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

your the man, cant wait too get in on some of that action........


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, nice fish!

At this rate, I think you should UP your goal of 5lb bass from 5/year to 10/year.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn man, looks like its going to be a great year for you!


----------



## JerryT (Oct 22, 2008)

wow nice fish.


----------



## Bassbum (Mar 2, 2009)

Way to go, nice pig`s . with your brother-inlaw nere by your side you will meet your goal!!!


----------



## Bigbass101 (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice sack of fish! I was just over that way this past weekend. I was thinking of hitting that lake up, but didn't have time with all the others I visited. 

There was a tourney on Burr Oak 4/5 and it only took a little over 8 lbs. to win it. Big bass was just under 5 lbs.

I was wondering if I could have permission to add your Burr Oak photos to my Local Lakes page on my website. Basically it's a listing of lakes in the tri-state area with fish that were caught from them.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Bigbass101 said:


> Nice sack of fish! I was just over that way this past weekend. I was thinking of hitting that lake up, but didn't have time with all the others I visited.
> 
> There was a tourney on Burr Oak 4/5 and it only took a little over 8 lbs. to win it. Big bass was just under 5 lbs.
> 
> I was wondering if I could have permission to add your Burr Oak photos to my Local Lakes page on my website. Basically it's a listing of lakes in the tri-state area with fish that were caught from them.



Thanks. Check your web-site e-mail.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Light sack took the prize huh?I had 15lbs in our Tournament Saturday at Dow Lake. http://www.wormsoaker.com/home I just had one of those days that don't happen much.I think I really like that lake now,almost everything I caught or hooked were 15" or better keepers.All were set free to catch again.Big bass was near 6 lbs,mine was just under 5.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------

